# Another bit from the game I’m working on



## TimCox (Aug 30, 2021)

I’d love some feedback if you have any


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 30, 2021)

Very cool! Excellent!


----------



## TimCox (Aug 31, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Very cool! Excellent!


Hey thanks a lot!


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Aug 31, 2021)

Let me guess, open world adventure rpg in fantasy medieval world? Love the music.


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 31, 2021)

Lovely work mate!

-DJ


----------



## TimCox (Sep 1, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> Let me guess, open world adventure rpg in fantasy medieval world? Love the music.


Not even close, it’s an open world Diablo-esque hack and slash adventure RPG in a fantasy medieval world 😉


----------



## TimCox (Sep 1, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Lovely work mate!
> 
> -DJ


Goodness, thank you Mr. James!


----------



## antames (Sep 1, 2021)

I like it. It reminds me of Thomas Newman a bit. The choirs sound really great -- which library are they from?


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Sep 1, 2021)

TimCox said:


> Not even close, it’s an open world Diablo-esque hack and slash adventure RPG in a fantasy medieval world 😉


Haha I did not see that coming. Let me know if you need testers. Game dev here.


----------



## TimCox (Sep 2, 2021)

antames said:


> I like it. It reminds me of Thomas Newman a bit. The choirs sound really great -- which library are they from?


These are Cinesamples’ Voxos choir


mopsiflopsi said:


> Haha I did not see that coming. Let me know if you need testers. Game dev here.


I can talk to the Dev and see if he needs more testers 👍🏻


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 2, 2021)

Tim, i think it sounds great!
A small suggestion: In the very beginning i miss a tiny-tiny bit of sparkle. (like a very soft triangle tremolo. In case it's there i'm sorry; my ears are a bit tired after 14 hours in the studio... )


----------



## TimCox (Sep 2, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Tim, i think it sounds great!
> A small suggestion: In the very beginning i miss a tiny-tiny bit of sparkle. (like a very soft triangle tremolo. In case it's there i'm sorry; my ears are a bit tired after 14 hours in the studio... )


Thanks for the suggestions, sparkle is always a good idea


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 2, 2021)

TimCox said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, sparkle is always a good idea



If i hear it right, there's a triangle trem. at around 33 sec.
Maybe some (sparse) arpeggios with the Glockenspiel or Celesta (rather Glockenspiel) would be better in the beginning.
However, almost not audible...


----------



## TimCox (Sep 2, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> If i hear it right, there's a triangle trem. at around 33 sec.
> Maybe some (sparse) arpeggios with the Glockenspiel or Celesta (rather Glockenspiel) would be better in the beginning.
> However, almost not audible...


Or, my personal favorite, the Mark Tree

jingly goodness!

my overuse of Mark Tree might have played into any decision to not brighten it up at the beginning however subconsciously! 😂


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 3, 2021)

TimCox said:


> Or, my personal favorite, the Mark Tree


Mark Trees, Chimes etc. would diminish the sublime character of the beginning of the music.
That's why i thought of Celesta or Glockenspiel (placed in the rear of the orchestra, i.e. with a barely noticeable, wet sound) - just playing 4 descending notes (d-a-g-d) with the opening.


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Sep 3, 2021)

niceeeee


----------



## RemyB85 (Sep 5, 2021)

Beautiful musical journey! the whole piece has such a great atmosphere, well done!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Sep 5, 2021)

Sounds super crisp, clear and silky on my adam a7x - great soundstage. A very beautiful work tim!


----------



## TimCox (Sep 5, 2021)

RemyB85 said:


> Beautiful musical journey! the whole piece has such a great atmosphere, well done!


Thank you very much!


Sunny Schramm said:


> Sounds super crisp, clear and silky on my adam a7x - great soundstage. A very beautiful work tim!


Ah…I see some gear I want now 😅


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Sep 5, 2021)

Gorgeous work, Tim!


----------



## TimCox (Sep 6, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Gorgeous work, Tim!


Hey thanks! I’m glad everyone is enjoying it


----------

